# Bakuman Final Chapter



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 20, 2012)

So, the latsest manga by Death Note creators Tsugumi Ohba and Takeshi Obata is over. I was wondering what everyone thought.

Personally, I loved it. I thought it was a great way to end a fantastic series.

What'd everyone else think?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 20, 2012)

I downloaded the entire first season + the first 12 episodes from season 2 after reading the first tome.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 20, 2012)

The ending caught me off-guard. I thought it had another chapter at least. Also, y u no show teh wedding [or indeed what happened after]??? I mean, there's been so much build-up, right? Could prob have done with another page at least, to settle everything.

It was a fantastic series, though.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 20, 2012)

The ending was fairly satisfying and I liked it, but like Shinigami said, there could have been more stuff such as the wedding and perhaps an epilogue showing the future or something(Cliche, but would have been interesting nonetheless.)
I am gonna miss this series so much ;O;
The authors should totally make a manga out of the various ideas present within Bakuman next~


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, the ending was a bit sudden, but it was nice how the ended it the way it started.

At Azuki's house, over the gate.

I found it heartwarming and hopeful. I can't wait for their next series.


----------



## smile72 (Apr 20, 2012)

They could have showed the wedding but it was still a decent ending.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 22, 2012)

Like other people I would have liked a wedding, if only on one page. A x years later... where they show everybody quickly and there kids might have been nice too (like in maison ikkoku), since it was all rather abrupt.

Still though, looking forwrd to the next series, they are 2/2 in my book.


----------



## Domination (Apr 22, 2012)

To be honest, they sort of subtly pointed towards this direction with the whole 'we're going to end Reversi as a masterpiece' thing. I mean, they already said that it was pointless to drag on Reversi after the fight between Schwarz and Weiss, and the main driving point of the manga was Mashiro and Azuki's long love story.

But I agree that the ending was not the most satisfactory. It had symbolism, with the house and all, and it came a full circle, but the ending was somewhat open. Who knows? couples break up all the time, even the closest of them. I think showing their wedding or their life after the wedding would be a great kind of closure.


----------



## tajio (Apr 22, 2012)

The ending was sudden and was somewhat satisfactory, but I believe there might be an extra chapter in the last tankōbon (graphic novels) showing an epilouge or something, like most manga series, so we'll have to wait and see.

But nonetheless it was a satisfying ending, really enjoyed the manga and now it's time to start watching the anime.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 22, 2012)

If they do a bonus chapter, I hope its not like the death note one. I dont think that resolved anything (not the one year later epilogue, the old people kira one).


----------

